# 1967 frame diagram



## toplesstempest (Jun 28, 2011)

I need to measure my frame, right front wheel sits back further but nothing looks bent. had the caster checked and it is within spec, thinking maybe it is diamond? Anyway I found this diagram here but I need the values for x, y, and z.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

How much difference? The car can be in spec regarding caster but still have a bent spindle/steering arm. The only way to check that is to do an SAI cut on the alignment rack and check the SAI (Steering Axis Inclination) difference from side to side. If the frame was bent, it would more than likely be visible. PRetty hard to get diamond in a convertible frame...they're pretty stout. I've seen diamond in a TON of Ford vans, and Pickups of all kinds, but it's not common in these cars. You can do a simple X measurement and side to side measurement, and if you have more than 1/4" difference, you have something out of whach with the frame...good luck, and tell us what you find!


----------



## toplesstempest (Jun 28, 2011)

There's about an inch difference, the left tire is so far back it rubs the fender once in a while when turning under load. I had it on my rack and used a tape measure and man it looks straight, but I have a friend at the local chevy dealer so I'm going to have the body shop measure it tomorrow with a Tram or laser, or whatever they have to make sure.

On a side note you mentioned bent spindle, I bought the car drove it like twice and changed the spindles converting to disc brakes. I never noticed the problem before changing the spindles. At the same time I also put high lift springs in the back and thought the issue was my change in caster from changing the ride angle... now I have to wonder did I get a brand new factory bent spindle??? hmm...

I'll report back after the professional measuremnets tomorrow.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You might have a _different_ spindle. One that was mis-boxed or mis-marked and that does not match the other one on the other side. Stranger things have happened. If you did not notice the set-back issue before you converted to disc brakes, by all means, look REAL HARD at the spindles/steering arms!


----------

